# What other hobbies do HT people have???



## JimT (Sep 21, 2008)

I have been trying to get a dedicated HT for sometime now but it seems it always gets put on the back burner for one reason or another. 
My other hobbies are shooting (getting out of it), Jeeping/four wheeling (this is new one) hiking/camping and I guess that rounds it off. 

What about you...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I love model trains and real trains but as I have no space for a real setup (because my home theater is in the space I would use) I run a 3D simulator on the PC called Trainz, my signature has a link to my website with more info on that.
I also like video editing including 3D animation, Camping and of course sitting at home watching a good movie.


----------



## JimT (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey enjoyed your webpage, and pretty cool hobbies

Jim


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I also enjoy pistol and rifle target shooting, I had a nice selection of bonsai's that were stolen just before christmas a few years back. I have tried scuba diving, sailing catamarans and growing carnivorous plants which I had to give away when I moved to a colder climate for seven years.
I enjoy woodwork and have recently restored an old table I bought for au$40. 
See here:- http://www.woodworkforums.com/f173/table-restoration-102644/?highlight=table+restoration


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a bunch that all come and go depending on the year... this year it's been... sailing, golf, home improvement, cooking, drinking...


----------



## seattle_ice (Jul 12, 2006)

I play music (piano, drums, bass guitar, sax), Golf, Tennis, Workout with weights / elliptical, work on my musclecar (65 GTO Convertible) and others, write little software programs, build furniture, read voraciously.....


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

It's sort of part of Home Theaters, but gaming is another hobby of mine. Video games, PC games, etc. Aside from that, I play volleyball regularly, exercising, singing/music, drawing/art.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

"FISHING"


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Computers, networking, car audio, and cars.


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Collecting rare SACD/DVDA's, occasional cooking (looking for a new stove to replace the cheaply one that came with the house), and collecting/playing LEGO's with the kids! And finally I like to dabble with computers as well. I building a new one about every 5-6 years. I should be getting the itch again soon in about another year


----------



## 43131 - deactivated (Oct 9, 2009)

I play a ton of sports and love watching them as well. Although lately I've been stopping a little bit due to learning computer forensics for my college major


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I love deep sea fishing and I have a drum kit that I mess around with when I get aggravated that something in my HT isn't working correctly.....:bigsmile:


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Jeep. I live to fish and shoot. I also have a TruckMod forum that keeps me pretty busy. Truckmodcentral.com 

Can't beat a nice HT setup for those upcoming Winter weekends though!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Earlier I said my hobbies vary from time to time. Today I seem to specialize in fighting with my co-workers...


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

Pistol shooting soon riffle/hunting, dirt bike, motorcycle, mountain bike, computer.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Tony, I work as a machinist at a large freight railroad. If you want email your address and I'll try and send you a NS cap.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

i ride dirt bikes....
here is my new one.. (Yamaha WR450) I got it a couple months ago...


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Computers, woodworking, cars, car audio ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bucky925 said:


> Hey Tony, I work as a machinist at a large freight railroad. If you want email your address and I'll try and send you a NS cap.


Hi Brent PM sent, Thanks


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

My son and I are into cars, motorcycles, target shooting, and radio control models. Basically anything with a low WAF factor.


----------



## dz607 (Dec 28, 2008)

Handgun & rifle target shooting, computer networking (my profession), writing my own program to control my home security system, fine cuisine (even though I may not always produce such , and flower & ornamental grass growing in our waterfall/pond garden.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the best hobby of all.......


*Spoiler*


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

lol, salvasol, you suck up! 

Just kidding. It is a great hobby, isn't it?


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I smoke and collect fine seegars! 
I tried wine...but that didn't take.
I'm a poker enthusiast and have had a homegame every weekend for about 5 years.
I also am pretty enthusiast about fitness.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

My first hobby is Mustangs,one is an 89 other is an 07,second is my movie room.


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a few but the biggest hobby is Home brewing. It's a great hobby that take a lot of practice to get good at. Once you find the style you like the results are fantastic.
The other hobby is taking care of a 75 gallon saltwater tank. I had 3 tanks going but it was a lot of work and money.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I was a very keen Home brewer many years ago..
It was a lot of fun but also very frustrating at times..and for a long time, never really quite tasted like the real thing...but still pleasant enough..
Then I stumbled on the secret one day of how to get that real commercial beer taste..and not have any sediment stir up when you poured from the bottle..
That's when I started going through gallons of the stuff!

Just a year or so later I gave up drinking...it was getting out of hand!!..and I threw all my gear away..
It can become very addictive..:bigsmile:


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

I know it is a very addicting hobby. I grew my onw hops for many years. I have been brewing for 21 years now and only had a few batches that went bad. The worst is the exploding bottles from infected beer.
If you never seen a bottle blow up you don't want to be any where near it. It could kill you. Once I had a bottle explode and when it blow apart the glass was enbedded into the walls and door of the closet I kept it in. One went then another. I couldn't open the door without fear of being killed. When they stopped I took the rest outside and put them in the snow. I popped the top to let some pressure out to save a few.
I don't drink them to fast. I like to make it last.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

jpv said:


> I know it is a very addicting hobby. I grew my onw hops for many years. I have been brewing for 21 years now and only had a few batches that went bad. The worst is the exploding bottles from infected beer.
> If you never seen a bottle blow up you don't want to be any where near it. It could kill you. Once I had a bottle explode and when it blow apart the glass was enbedded into the walls and door of the closet I kept it in. One went then another. I couldn't open the door without fear of being killed. When they stopped I took the rest outside and put them in the snow. I popped the top to let some pressure out to save a few.
> I don't drink them to fast. I like to make it last.


In the 25 odd years I was brewing, I never had one bottle explode on me...and only a few volcanic eruptions when I took the cap off! ..
I have heard of guys though that have had crates of beer explode on them..and practically wrecked their storage cupboards..They're like little bombs exploding and just as deadly :bigsmile:

About 2years after I stopped brewing, I found a crate of beer in the shed that I had forgotten about..
I was going to throw it out, but I wondered what it would taste like after all that time!!
Surprisingly, it still had gas and tasted just as good!!!


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

hobbies
fishing (specially hard water)
atv's
home automation
hunting
drinking 

biggest issue is getting time, once a kid was introduced into the mix getting hours in the week is a big deal


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I planted trees for almost 30 years, got over 2 millions of them, some over 80 feet high.

* I'm also a musician (non-pro), for 40 years. I play all type of guitars, all type of flutes, harmonicas and a bit of clarinet & piano too. 

* I'm also a painter, a sculptor, a graphic designer, a wood worker, a poet and a philosoher.

* And I do all type of sports, the biggest one; mountainering.

My main background is Arts (that's what I studied for years); my practice is Music & Nature, that's what I mainly do now, of course as hobbies. 
And because of my vast knowledge in Audio & Video, I do a lot of Audio forums, trying to help the young ones and the not so young; and also getting to know even more from the pros.
I've been in Audio for over 40 years; playing, listening, learning, building, upgrading, modifying, testing, analysing, reading, observing, collecting, perfecting & enjoying. :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Main hobby is cars (mustangs 1986GT and 2002GT vert). In the winter I like to read about audio etc..


----------



## bbr81 (Nov 23, 2009)

full time geek


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Prof. said:


> In the 25 odd years I was brewing, I never had one bottle explode on me...and only a few volcanic eruptions when I took the cap off! ..
> I have heard of guys though that have had crates of beer explode on them..and practically wrecked their storage cupboards..They're like little bombs exploding and just as deadly :bigsmile:
> 
> About 2years after I stopped brewing, I found a crate of beer in the shed that I had forgotten about..
> ...


Re: Brewing... I don't drink alcohol but absolutely love ginger beer...non-al of course. Do any of you guys have recipes for brewing ginger beer that don't involve investing tons of money? Just curious.


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

I read about morality, law and philosophy of government and often post on public forums until I get kicked off for telling too much truth. Mostly this consists of reading stuff that is at least 50 years old. Its easier to read and much more fruitful in terms of knowledge gained. I seek to understand the world around me and have since 2002. My favorite is Platos Republic. I'm currently reading Dostovoesky's "The Idiot", which I find highly relevant to today. Many people would call me a "conspiracy theorist". I am because man governing man has been a giant conspiracy, where conspiracy is when groups of people meet in secret for private gain.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Rancho5 said:


> Re: Brewing... I don't drink alcohol but absolutely love ginger beer...non-al of course. Do any of you guys have recipes for brewing ginger beer that don't involve investing tons of money? Just curious.


I've never made ginger beer..The taste never appealed to me..so I can't help you with any recipes..
Someone else on here might chime in with one..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure if this is authentic enough for you...
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/easy-peasy-ginger-beer-recipe/index.html


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr. Yuk!!! I love posting pictures of my most expensive hobby. Plus its cold out and it makes me feel better to look at them.

Street and track riding in the summer, I'll be racing middleweight novice with the CRA next season. 

I enjoy messing with my car, but to a more limited extent. HID projector retrofit, moderate engine mods, AUDIO!

I was into shooting quite a bit, but ammo has gotten a little spendy. I'll have to start reloading soon. I usually pick up 3-4 guns a year, so yeah...


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

re brewing: are you looking for bottle conditioned (carbonated in the bottle) recipes? I have made that awhile ago but I may be able to find the it to pass on.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Depends on when you catch me. I program (working on an application for managing patients in doctor's offices), play computer games, get dressed up in armor and beat people with sticks, get dressed in regular clothes and teach/study fighting, ride horses, shoot guns, and try to add more improvements to my house (I need to get more handy with tile).

Then, of course, is women. One (or more) of those can eat a lot of time.


----------

